# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Rajpal Yadav in negative role again

## Bluehacks

*Rajpal Yadav is one of the finest actors in comedy roles, Bollywood has today. The man rocked in his last two releases Chup Chup Ke and Phir Hera Pheri with his comedy. The funny man however, will be seen in a negative role in the film Target. His is in fact, an action role and Yadav informs that hell be performing the stunts in the film himself. This is after a very long time that Rajpal Yadav will be seen in a negative role. He was earlier seen in some serious negative roles in films like Jungle and Shool.

Yadav who started off playing small character roles has traveled a long way. He now has films at hand in which he plays the central characters. Rajpal will also be seen in non-comic roles in his upcoming films which include Hello Hum Lallan Bol Rahen Hai and Undertrail.*

----------

